# I'm looking to trade in my blades on...I don't know what...



## Ryanralston12 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I used to be really serious about my golf game and when I was a low digit handicap, playing multiple times a week, and really swinging well, I bought a set (3-PW) of Nike Victory Red Blades. I love the blades, but I am wanting to get something more forgiving since I am only playing maybe 1-2 times a month and I'm not serious enough about my game to keep up my ball striking to the level of the blades. I'm wanting a forged head, but I have no idea what to look for. I'm thinking about getting something used up to $500-600. I haven't been in the market for the last few years and I have no idea where to even begin. What would y'all recommend to start looking for?


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Go to callaway golf preowned. You will find what your looking for.


----------



## Ryanralston12 (Apr 24, 2014)

Ya, I checked them out earlier today. Thanks Spike. Which do you guys think is better, Nike VRS Forged, or Titleist AP2?


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a Nike guy but that's just me.


----------



## Ping Baby (Jul 13, 2014)

Adams CB3 irons are your best bet. Very forgiving forged offering from Adams right at around $400.00 new.


----------

